

Systems of Logic Based on Ordinals (1938) [pdf] - morenoh149
https://webspace.princeton.edu/users/jedwards/Turing%20Centennial%202012/Mudd%20Archive%20files/12285_AC100_Turing_1938.pdf

======
muneeb
I took a picture of the original dissertation once. They should've scanned it
in color:

[http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m654saPHnT1qdr8fn.jpg](http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m654saPHnT1qdr8fn.jpg)

------
artie_effim
I guess I've never looked at an historical mathematical document pre-TeX.
Kinda awesome with the handwritten symbols.

~~~
isbadawi
You might be in interested in looking at Dijkstra's manuscripts, which are all
handwritten. Here's an example [0], and an index is available here [1].

[0]:
[https://www.cs.utexas.edu/~EWD/ewd10xx/EWD1001.PDF](https://www.cs.utexas.edu/~EWD/ewd10xx/EWD1001.PDF)
[1]:
[http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/](http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/)

------
GnarfGnarf
Wow! all those hand-written symbols. And he had to do it on every copy.

------
transfire
Looks very interesting, but it is rather long. Can anyone familiar with this
paper provide a summary?

~~~
darkmighty
I'd love that, I'm also curious to know where this line of work headed to (in
the present)!

~~~
theoh
There is a Wikipedia page:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Systems_of_Logic_Based_on_Ordin...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Systems_of_Logic_Based_on_Ordinals)

